# Hagen Fluval Flex...... Citric Acid Mix Co2....34 Litre Revisited!!!



## GHNelson (11 Sep 2020)

Hi Crew
This has been up and running for a few weeks now!
Time for a long-awaited update!

Carbon Dioxide
2 Litre Co2 reactor, Citric Acid/Baking Soda Mix

Water
Hard Tap-water

Substrate
Dennerle Nano Shrimp Gravel Sulawesi Grey/Black

Hardscape
Dragon Stone

Various plants
Bucephalandra sp mini Catherine/Dark Theia/Kedagang red/Theia Dark
Mixed Mini Buce sp foreground.
Crypt Flamingo
Mini Java Fern/Moss Ball/Mini Christmas Moss

Inhabitants
3 Blue Shrimp
3 Blue Ramshorn Snails
A few not so good night snaps!













hoggie


----------



## GHNelson (13 Sep 2020)




----------



## Ghettofarmulous (9 Oct 2020)

Looks great. Any updates?


----------



## Jimmy (12 Oct 2020)

I’ve already got a fluval flex 57 using just wood and plants, I was thinking of getting the 34 using just rocks this time.
Then I came across your tank and it’s definitely got me to the purchase haha


----------



## GHNelson (13 Oct 2020)

Ghettofarmulous said:


> Looks great. Any updates?


Going to add a heater as the temperature has dropped.....the small buce in the foreground flowered 
Checked on the root condition of the Bucephalandra that is planted in the Sulawesi substrate, all good no rot


----------



## GHNelson (3 Jan 2021)

Hi Crew
Time for a wee update...seeing it's the first week in January!
The aquarium is still ticking over....do remove about 10/15 Litres every few weeks....and top up with tap water!
I add the occasional half teaspoon of Magnesium/Epsom Salt....probably every few weeks.
Potassium and Micro are added on separate days.

Added some Crypotocyryne sp Flamingo, Bucephalandra Dark Theia......plus various small/mini Bucephalandra in the foreground next to the others!







hoggie


----------



## GHNelson (10 Jan 2021)




----------



## Ghettofarmulous (11 Jan 2021)

This is lovely. Deep


----------



## GHNelson (11 Jan 2021)

Thanks mate....the Mini Java Fern is looking really nice and green.....I dont let it get too big on the left hand side!


----------



## Ghettofarmulous (11 Jan 2021)

It’s actually beautiful. Can I post a pic of mine?


----------



## GHNelson (11 Jan 2021)

Yes mate feel free!


----------



## mangeltrueman (24 Sep 2021)

Nice. I was wondering if you have tried putting the co2 diffuser in the hidden filter area. I have the flex123 and was considering this.


----------



## GHNelson (24 Sep 2021)

Yes, you could do that!
I don't bother...I like to keep an eye on the diffuser performance.


----------



## Ghettofarmulous (22 Feb 2022)

How is this fella going?


----------



## GHNelson (22 Feb 2022)

Hi Paul
Still up and running, it's a tad bare of plants as I've used some in another scape and sold some!
Probably rejig it soon when I get time!
Cheers


----------



## Ghettofarmulous (22 Feb 2022)

that’s what I’m planning for mine, grow out plants a until I’m ready to set up my 100 litre tank. Nice little
Tank when you have patience for slow plant growth.


----------



## GHNelson (22 Feb 2022)

Looks good!


----------

